# Choosing A Ripping Chain



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

Gopt a Poulan PP5020AV today with a 20inch bar. 3/8 pitch 70 link yada yada. so what kinda ripping chain do i need? do they cut any faster than a regular chain? i am also comfused about the different types of chains and how to tell the difference.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Try Bailey's. I'm not sure about your gauge, though, but here's a link.

http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=WP375+30RP&catID=


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

looked it up on Oregons website its a .050.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

So you just order a loop to be made by the number of drive links. Shipping usually will cost a little, so it might be worth your while to order two in case you hit something.


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

I use Bailey's Woodland Pro ripping chain. Mine is also 3/8 X .050 and it rips right along. I've also taken a standard crosscut chain to the saw shop and had them resharpen it at 10° for ripping. That worked just as well as the Bailey chain. Gary


----------



## fromtheforty (Jan 15, 2011)

+1 for Baileys!

Geoff


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

took saw back. couldnt get alomng with it. after the first 5 foot cut and 1/4 thru the second one it cut off on its own and i took it back and got my money back.


----------

